# License Plate lights tesla model 3 both are no longer working??



## bjconover (Apr 25, 2018)

My 2 license plate lights on Model 3 have stopped working, I replaced and they still do not work. It looks also like some of the tail lights on the truck hood are not working too. All the other rear lights work.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It sounds like the plastic tube that carries wires from the car body to the trunk lid, close to the right side hinge, might have been pinched somewhere, or that the wiring harness has become disconnected somewhere.


----------



## bjconover (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks, that is what i was thinking, was hopeful someone else would have the same conclusion.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Tesla has a recall in effect for that wiring harness.
So schedule an appointment and get it replaced. 

https://www.tesla.com/support/model-3-trunk-lid-harness-retrofit


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

And @bjconover , update your user information to show what vehicle you own.
It still says "reservation".


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> Tesla has a recall in effect for that wiring harness.
> So schedule an appointment and get it replaced.
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/support/model-3-trunk-lid-harness-retrofit


Hmm, the recall just mentions that the rear camera cable could break due to excessive flexing.
So maybe you have a different issue after all.


----------



## harnek (5 mo ago)

bjconover said:


> My 2 license plate lights on Model 3 have stopped working, I replaced and they still do not work. It looks also like some of the tail lights on the truck hood are not working too. All the other rear lights work.


 Any update/solution on the Trunk tail/License plate light issue.Unfortunately My M3 had the same issue both tail/license plate light stops working checked with multi-meter there's no power in both connectors. Had a Tesla appointment already but its a long 3 weeks wait.


----------



## harnek (5 mo ago)

harnek said:


> Any update/solution on the Trunk tail/License plate light issue.Unfortunately My M3 had the same issue both tail/license plate light stops working checked with multi-meter there's no power in both connectors. Had a Tesla appointment already but its a long 3 weeks wait.


Fixed Trunk tail lights + License plate light power harness messed up during opening and closing trunk (After 2.5 years Everday opening/closing trunk 3 times Average). Tesla replaced the whole harness under rear view camera recall (No charge). Thank you all for tips.


----------

